# [RISOLTO] Dipendenza mancante per Gnome

## bornfreethinker

Se provo ad installare gnome con un qualsiasi dei seguenti comandi:

```

emerge -av =gnome-light-2.26.3

emerge -av gnome-light

emerge -av gnome

emerge -av =gnome-2.26.3

```

ottengo il seguente errore:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.29.91".
```

Last edited by bornfreethinker on Sun May 09, 2010 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

hai qualcosa di particolare in  /etc/portage ?

----------

## polslinux

hai attivato la keyword ~x86 per caso?

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> hai per caso attivato la keyword ~x86 per caso?

 

non basta.

la 2.29.x non esiste in portage.

bisogna prelevarla da repository e smascherarla pesantemente, per averla.

----------

## bornfreethinker

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> hai qualcosa di particolare in  /etc/portage ?

 

package.unmask:

```
sys-apps/portage
```

package.use:

```
>gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3 gdu

>=sys-apps/parted-1.8.8 device-mapper

app-office/openoffice-bin java gnome kde

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live v4l -esd

dev-scheme/guile regex

net-print/cups ppds

media-gfx/xsane gimp

media-gfx/sane-backends usb

games-fps/doom3 cdinstall

sys-block/gparted ntfs fat reiserfs reiser4

net-print/gutenprint gimp

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta dvb ffmpeg

media-gfx/sane-frontends gimp

media-gfx/ufraw gimp

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode X

sys-auth/pambase consolekit

##END

>=net-libs/opal-3.6.2 audio video sip h323 -debug

>=net-libs/ptlib-2.6.2 video stun wav dns -debug

app-benchmarks/bootchar java

# NeverWinter NIghts

games-rpg/nwn hou sou

games-rpg/nwn-data hou sou videos cdinstall

games-rpg/nwn-cep hou sou

>=dev-lang/python-2.5 sqlite

>=media-libs/mlt-0.4.4 ffmpeg sdl xml melt

##Wxmaxima

sci-visualization/gnuplot wxwidgets gd

##VARIUS

>=sys-fs/udev-145 extras

>=net-misc/curl-7.16.3 openssl

net-nds/openldap sasl

>=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4 policykit

>=dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2 fts3 secure-delete

media-sound/sox encode ffmpeg

>=media-libs/mlt-0.4.6-r1 xml ffmpeg python melt frei0r dv quicktime

x11-base/xorg-server -hal udev kdrive

```

----------

## bornfreethinker

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> hai attivato la keyword ~x86 per caso?

 

si da sempre, fin dalla prima installazione di gentoo.

----------

## bornfreethinker

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.29.9

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.0

ho mascherato i pacchetti ma adesso incorro in un altro problema:

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.28.1 failed:

 *   install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2911:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *   environment, line 2277:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${ED}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

----------

## ago

un thread, un problema  :Smile: 

----------

## bornfreethinker

 *bornfreethinker wrote:*   

> >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.29.9
> 
> >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.0
> 
> ho mascherato i pacchetti ma adesso incorro in un altro problema:
> ...

 

ricompilando XML-Simple e icon-naming-utils riesco ad installare gnome-desktop ma ovviamente incorro in un altro problema (ho gentoo da quasi 5 anni...oggi sto iniziando ad odiarla con tutto il mio cuore)

!!! Couldn't download 'DeviceKit-power-014.tar.gz'. Aborting.

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa se mi intrometto... utilizzi gentoo da molto tempo, utilizzi un sistema completamente in testing, cosa tra l'altro sconsigliata, scrivi nel forum principale per aiuto... (di solito per i pacchetti in testing o per situazioni software "particolari" quali la tua si scrive nel forum di discussione) quando manca un file per il download o se non riesci a risolvere una dipendenza?

apri l'ebuild, cerca il nome del file che ti serve e mettilo tra i distfiles e poi procedi. una cosa che si tende a far osservare agli utenti è che "se uno vuole utilizzare un sistema testing" dovrebbe essere in grado di risolvere i principali problemi che possono trovarsi.

ti consiglierei fortemente di tornare ad un sistema stabile, magari prendendo dal ramo di testing singoli pacchetti secondo le tue necessità, e comunque di approfondire un po' i metodi di soluzione dei singoli problemi che puoi trovare con portage.

----------

## bornfreethinker

ps sono riuscito ad installare finalmente gnome "mascherando" un pò pacchetti che rompevano le palle.

----------

